# VW will be building EVs in the USA



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Volkswagen will be building some of their EVs at their plant in Chattanooga Tennessee, starting in 2022. 

Volkswagen is investing $800 million to make the Chattanooga plant their North American base for electric vehicle production. It's also expected to create 1,000 new jobs. 

There will be a groundbreaking ceremony at the plant on November 13th to officially announce it. This is big news for VW as they continue their rapid EV expansion.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SKing said:


> Volkswagen will be building some of their EVs at their plant in Chattanooga Tennessee, starting in 2022.
> 
> Volkswagen is investing $800 million to make the Chattanooga plant their North American base for electric vehicle production. It's also expected to create 1,000 new jobs.
> 
> There will be a groundbreaking ceremony at the plant on November 13th to officially announce it. This is big news for VW as they continue their rapid EV expansion.


This makes complete sense for VW, the Chattanooga plant is going to be very crucial VW to create a stronghold in North America. It's remarkable how quickly they've been acting on their plan for EV production.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's some more info from the event in Tennessee. The Chattanooga plant is going to be the home for ID.4 production and it could also be where the ID.Buzz and ID.Vizzion are going to be made too. 



> If it's an electric car from Volkswagen, it will come from the state of Tennessee. That much the German automaker already shared, but the company surprised with an announcement on Wednesday saying it will also build a battery pack assembly plant at its Chattanooga facility.
> 
> The announcement came as VW broke ground for planned construction of its electric-car production plant at Chattanooga, and the batter pack plant brings the total investment at the facility to $800 million. The entire Tennessee operation is a big one as it's been designated as the North American headquarters for all EV production going forward. VW will operate plants in Germany and China for other parts of the world. The expansion will also create 1,000 new jobs locally.
> 
> ...


https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/volkswagen-electric-car-battery-tennessee-investment/


----------



## T5 Dave (Nov 30, 2001)

SKing said:


> Here's some more info from the event in Tennessee. The Chattanooga plant is going to be the home for ID.4 production and it could also be where the ID.Buzz and ID.Vizzion are going to be made too.


Any timetable on the ID.Vizzion sedan release? I know my countrymen like SUV's, so they're coming first here in the US, but my wife hates them and she'd prefer a sedan.

Edit: Never mind, found the pix of the ID.5 at Nurburgring. https://www.carscoops.com/2020/10/vws-upcoming-id-5-is-based-on-the-new-id-4/ Hopefully 2022


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

SKing said:


> Volkswagen will be building some of their EVs at their plant in Chattanooga Tennessee, starting in 2022.


What is it about TN and EVs? The Nissan Leaf I just bought was made in Smyrna, nearby, just outside of Nashville. VW can even steal away some employees from Nissan who have experience handling EV components. 

I wouldn't buy a VW ID.4 when they first come out, if you're at all cautious. Quality issues will need to be resolved, likely.

Also, some EVs now have some Battery Fire Recalls happening, namely the Kona & Bolt, BMW & Ford too. All insidious & bad enough to get a recall. GM has temporarily mitigated it by recalling the Bolt with new software that limits charge to 90%, which might help. I'm not up on the Kona situation. All need a mystery solved to find out if a half billion dollars must be spent to replace all the batteries with a better design & chemistry. Unknown at this time. ....When I bought my '20 Leaf last week, it was from a car company that has 10 years of actual experience with mass market EVs, 500,000 sold worldwide, and their 3rd model year into the the latest generation. 

All that consumer caution & safety aside, the VW ID.4 is exciting & looks like the Nissan Arriya also coming out in 2021. Mustang Mach-E also new, and of course the awesome Tesla Model Y is more or less a competitor too.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, TN has the longstanding Tennessee Valley Authority for power generation, among other things. 
They apparently also offer foreign auto manufacturers substantial tax breaks to set up shop there, as does SC [for BMW, et al].


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Huey52 said:


> They apparently also offer foreign auto manufacturers substantial tax breaks to set up shop there, as does SC [for BMW, et al].


 I've always liked the fact that so many Americans get jobs in OH, TN, AL, SC, MS, GA, (missed 1 or 2?), via Hyundai, Nissan, Honda, BMW, VW, etc., some areas that really need them & have a history of hard workers in the local culture. Tax breaks can get a little nuts though. 
Remember how weird it was back in the 80's hearing the Japanese were setting up shop in the South? WWII vets were hitting 60-ish back then & had plenty to say, or it triggered PTSD in some!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Also keep in mind that VW is retooling the Chattanooga plant from Passat to ID.4 so not starting from scratch. So long sedans. 😣


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

WMackID said:


> It's remarkable how quickly they've been acting on their plan for EV production.


 Seems like everybody has been slow to make them, except Nissan & Tesla, who both got it going around 2010. VW did have the e-Golf, selling about 18,000 in the U.S. in the last 6 years. 
GM, more than VW, is planning on having 20 EVs in 2023, and 30 in 2025 ! 
Seems people will still want a decent hybrid for long trips across the country though. Could be it will be good to have a diesel car for long trips in the future since you can fuel up at truck stops who will still use diesels forever. Gasoline stations may go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## vwguru714 (Aug 23, 2007)

Huey52 said:


> Also keep in mind that VW is retooling the Chattanooga plant from Passat to ID.4 so not starting from scratch. So long sedans.


Not exactly. Passat production will continue until 2023. Volkswagen is constructing an all new assembly line for ID4. The Passat assembly line will be reworked for further EV production after 2023. There should be multiple EV models coming out of Chattanooga by 2024. This could be ramped up more if Bidens federal fleet EV plan comes to fruition. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

